# Teufelsstieg



## Boegi (23. Februar 2007)

Hellö Ihr,

ist schon mal jemand den Teufelsstieg von Bad Harzburg zum Brocken mit dem Radl? 

Grüße!


----------



## Boegi (26. Februar 2007)

Für alle die es interessiert....läßt sich fahren. Ein/zwei/drei kleine Tragepassagen, aber sonst ok.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (26. Februar 2007)

kenne da nur das eckerloch Richtung Schirke runter, ist das das gleiche wie du meinst?
Mit nem Freerider macht der voll Laune


----------



## feeelix (26. Februar 2007)

Boegi schrieb:


> ... von Bad Harzburg *zum Brocken* ...





Frorider Ben schrieb:


> ... *runter, ist das das gleiche *wie du meinst? ...


*zum* Brocken (höchster Berg im Harz) kann ja wohl nicht "runter" sein, oder?

Felix


----------



## Boegi (1. März 2007)

Hoch wie auch runter ganz i.O.


----------

